# Are my bees on strike?



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource, _B Ryan_!

>> Any ideas?

Some _questions_.
Are you using a queen excluder? How full is the box under the new honey super? Is there available nectar at this time in your area?


----------



## AlbinoT (Jun 18, 2017)

I had the same problem. After three weeks of this I sprayed the foundation in the super with sugar syrup and honey bee healthy. Now they are drawing comb on it.


----------



## B Ryan (Jul 4, 2017)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Welcome to Beesource, _B Ryan_!
> 
> >> Any ideas?
> 
> ...


The box under the super is 70-80% full. I have not used my queen excluder (after I heard an Old Timer refer to it as a "Honey Excluder"). Rain has been nonexistent for the past few weeks, so that may impact the nectar.


----------



## B Ryan (Jul 4, 2017)

Thank you. I am going to check tomorrow.


----------

